# Anal Mapping



## racosta (Jul 21, 2011)

Has anyone ever billed for "anal mapping"?  One of our colo-rectal surgeons performed an anal mapping procedure on a patient by placinig acetic acid on the anoderm w/ Lugol solution.  Destruction of anal tissue is then performed.

What CPT code would be used for anal mapping and would it be separately billable?

Thank you.


----------

